# Australia contributes $7 billion to IMF funding



## kieran (Jul 18, 2012)

So! ....... We borrow money to give to loan to the IMF. This does not sound reasonable. How much is the gap between what we pay in interest on our borrowings and what we receive in interest from the IMF. Or, is the IMF loan ...........on the "never never"!?


----------

